# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Tội phạm “khát” vàng hay miếng mồi ngon hớ hênh?

## gg.satthutq94

*Tội phạm “khát” vàng hay miếng mồi ngon hớ hênh?*>>tin moi – Trước và sau khi vụ thảm án ở Bắc Giang xảy ra, rất nhiều vụ trộm vàng, cướp vàng táo tợn đã xảy ra trên địa bàn cả nước. Thực tế ấy là bởi, tội phạm “khát” vàng hay miếng mồi ngon ấy hớ hênh?
>>hau truong
Tiệm vàng trong tình trạng “mời anh xơi”!


Tội phạm "khát" vàng bởi miếng mồi ngon hớ hênh



Vụ cướp vàng, giết người ở tiệm vàng Ngọc Bích (Bắc Giang) còn đang trong giai đoạn điều tra thì tiếp tục một tiệm vàng Bích Ngọc (ở Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh) lại bị trộm đột nhập, lấy đi khoảng 50 lượng vàng vào ngày 9/9 vừa qua.

Trước đó không lâu, tối 3/9/2011, tiệm vàng Liêm Minh, số 426H tỉnh lộ 9, ấp 1, xã Bình Mỹ, huyện Củ Chi, TP. HCM cũng bị trộm đột nhập lấy đi hơn 100 lượng vàng và nửa tỉ đồng.
>>danh lam thang canh
Số vụ cướp vàng, trộm vàng có xu hương gia tăng trong thời điểm giá vàng đang ở mức cao kỷ lục. Sự phi mã của giá vàng đã khiến cho không ít kẻ hám lợi lóa mắt và liều lĩnh thực hiện các vụ trộm cướp táo tợn. Tuy nhiên, đây không hẳn là nguyên nhân chủ yếu, trực tiếp trong các vụ án liên quan đến vàng. Có một nguyên nhân trực tiếp hơn, đó là sự mất cảnh giác của chính những người làm nghề kinh doanh kim loại quý này.

Ở tất cả các vụ cướp, vụ trộm vàng kể trên, những người kinh doanh không hề lắp đặt hệ thống báo động mà chỉ lắp đặt hệ thống giám sát bằng camera. Sự bảo vệ một cách chuyên nghiệp cũng không hề được triển khai ở các tiệm vàng này. Hơn thế, các chủ tiệm vàng còn bộc lộ nhiều sơ hở như: cửa sổ không có chấn song, hay vắng người túc trực ở cửa hàng kinh doanh vàng trong một khoảng thời gian dài.
>>vang sjc ngay hom nay
Một thực tế nữa là, hầu hết các vụ đột nhập cướp vàng đều xảy ra ở các tiệm kinh doanh nhỏ, lẻ theo kiểu kinh doanh của hộ gia đình. Điều này là hậu quả của tâm lý chủ quan của chính những người làm kinh doanh. Ông Hoàng – một người kinh doanh vàng trên đường Lương Định Của, Hà Nội – cho biết: “Kinh doanh vàng cả chục năm nay, nhưng gia đình tôi cứ nghĩ tiệm mình nhỏ, không cần phải trang bị hệ thống quá hiện đại, cửa trên tầng hai cũng chỉ có lớp kính. Sau khi đọc tin tức về vụ thảm sát ở Bắc Giang tôi mới thấy bất an nên thuê thợ đến gia cố cửa, tôi sẽ nghiên cứu tìm hiểu thêm để có các biện pháp cần thiết nhất đảm bảo an nình cho gia đình, không thể chủ quan được”.

Và không chỉ mình ông Hoàng, rất nhiều hộ kinh doanh vàng trên cả nước đều có chung một suy nghĩ, hành động như vậy. Điều này lý giải tại sao, sau khi xảy ra vụ cướp kinh hoàng tại tiệm vàng ở Bắc Giang, các thiết bị an ninh trên thị trường đột nhiên “cháy hàng”. “Mức tiêu thụ thời gian này của cửa hàng có thể nói tăng gấp đôi thời điểm trước khi xảy ra vụ cướp. Không chỉ các tiệm vàng mà một số gia đình người dân cũng tới cửa hàng vì có nhu cầu lắp đặt thiết bị chống trộm để đảm bảo an toàn”, anh Trọng Anh, chủ cửa hàng kinh doanh thiết bị an ninh, chống trộm tại Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội chia sẻ.
>>thoi su trong ngay
Nhiều lựa chọn an ninh cho vàng


Dù được xây dựng khá kiên cố nhưng tiệm vàng này vẫn bị trộm "ghé thăm"
và lấy đi hơn trăm cây vàng cùng nửa tỉ đồng.



Trong khi tâm lý "đồng tiền đi liền khúc ruột" vẫn phổ biến, thì những biện pháp tự bảo vệ tài sản và tính mạng của người kinh doanh vẫn là điều cần phải quan tâm đầu tiê.

Nuôi chó nghiệp vụ là giải pháp được khá nhiều người ưa chuộng, lựa chọn và vừa tiện lợi lại không quá tốn kém. Một chú chó nghiệp vụ thông minh không chỉ đóng vai trò là một nhân viên bảo vệ cần mẫn cả ngày lẫn đêm mà đôi khi còn có thể vui chơi với gia chủ như những người bạn. Giải pháp này được xem là khá phù hợp với những gia đình kinh doanh vàng, sinh sống ngay tại địa điểm giao dịch.

Thuê bảo vệ chuyên nghiệp tại các tiệm vàng là một điều cần thiết. Sự hiện diện của những người bảo vệ tại các cửa hàng vàng 24/24 giờ sẽ khiến các đối tượng có ý đồ trộm cướp phải dè chừng. Hơn nữa, với sự chuyên tâm, chuyên nghiệp của đội ngũ bảo vệ, họ sẽ quan sát, phát hiện ra những đối tượng khả nghi để đề phòng từ sớm.
>>ngọc trinh
Lắp đặt các thiết bị an ninh hiện đại là điều tối cần thiết đối với các cửa hàng vàng. Thay vì chỉ lắp đặt hệ thống camera giám sát như một số cửa hàng vàng hiện nay, cần lắp đặt thêm hệ thống báo động. Hệ thống này sẽ phát huy tác dụng hơn nếu được kết nối với cơ quan công an sở tại.

Các thiết bị an ninh trên thị trường hiện nay có đủ chủng loại sản phẩm với giá thành từ vài trăm nghìn đến vài chục triệu đồng chủ yếu từ nhập ngoại. Ví dụ như loại camera được gắn đèn LED hồng ngoại, có thể quan sát dễ dàng trong đêm có giá từ 4 – 10 triệu đồng. Các sản phẩm cao cấp xuất xứ từ Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Đức... nhiều tính năng như góc nhìn “siêu” rộng, độ nét cao, dễ quan sát ngay cả trong đêm, ghi được cả tiếng, thậm chí có thể theo dõi camera thông qua điện thoại di động, qua Internet…

Trước tình trạng báo động về an ninh tại các tiệm vàng như hiện nay, nhiều độc giả VnMedia đã “hiến kế” nhằm giúp mọi người có thêm nhiều lựa chọn cho vấn đề an ninh. Bạn Tùng Lâm (Bắc Ninh) đề nghị: “Các cửa hàng kinh doanh vàng trong từng khu vực nên hợp nhau lại thành một hội nhỏ, đóng góp chi phí để duy trì một đội ngũ bảo vệ đi tuần trong đêm”.
>>gia vang trong nuoc
Bạn Lương Tài (Hải Phòng) lại đề xuất: “Các cửa hàng vàng nên lắp hệ thống báo động có kết nối với cảnh sát 113. Tôi xem phim hành động, thấy người ta chỉ cần bấm nút báo động, lập tức lực lượng phản ứng nhanh sẽ xuất hiện và hỗ trợ. Tôi nghĩ cách làm này sẽ hiệu quả đối với an ninh các tiệm vàng.”

----------

